# I Need Rescue Info (St. Catharines, Ontario)



## avarocks (Sep 17, 2011)

I need to know the names of some rescues that take rabbits in southern ontario, canada. Rabbit Rescue, the most reputable, is not currently taking owner surrenders. I do not know where to get information on other possibilities. I went into google but I'm not coming up with much. I live in St. Catharines, Ontario. There is a complicated reason I need to surrender Milo...and right now, I don't have the energy to type it out. I already hate myself enough for this anyway. This situation, is just not good for him. He spends so much time confined and it's not fair but there's no choices. He needs better, and as much as it breaks my heart, I am trying to find better. I really want him to go into Rabbit Rescue but they are not taking owner surrenders and do not want you to even leave a message about it. I refuse to put him back in the humane society. I have reservations and fears about using Kijiji. I really want to ensure he's going to a very good home. If anyone has any information, it would greatly help. I mean, if it's worth even trying, I can post his photo and some of his information on this board, but I doubt many people here live anywhere near, so I'm not sure there's sense in that.

Sarah


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2011)

I might be able to connect you with someone who can help. 

Also, have you checked out the OREO list and forum? 

Ontario Rabbit Education Org, http://ontariorabbits.org/

We have members near you as well, so please post photos and as much info about Milo as you can. 

Sorry you're going through this. 


sas :clover:


----------

